# NI / Galaxy Instruments / Nils Frahm -- NOIRE



## whiskers (Mar 25, 2019)

Tempted to pick this up with a voucher. Anyone getting it?

And @ManchesterMusic 's review:


----------



## keepitsimple (Mar 25, 2019)

Downloading now.


----------



## whiskers (Mar 25, 2019)

keepitsimple said:


> Downloading now.


Same. Found out I had a 50$ voucher, so 99$ isn't bad. Wish it was included in KU12CE but that particle engine is just so clever.


----------



## keepitsimple (Mar 25, 2019)

I think it sounds great. Typical of any CFX, it is bright but it has plenty of warmth and grit. Particle engine sounds awesome.


----------



## whiskers (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## sostenuto (Mar 25, 2019)

OK. Have KK S49, so understand 'limited' exploration. 
Piano sounds cool and good candidate for add.

Ready for Jordan Rudess walkthrough _ on his current fav 88 !!


----------



## Fry777 (Mar 26, 2019)

Are NI pianos usually added to Komplete after a set period following release ?


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 26, 2019)

No, that's not how Komplete works.


----------



## bosone (Mar 26, 2019)

it sounds awesome. so atmospheric and such a nice mellow tone.
a great and innovative approach to a piano library.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 26, 2019)

Fry777 said:


> Are NI pianos usually added to Komplete after a set period following release ?


Likely a part of Kompete 13. Maybe only included with Unlimited and CE.


----------



## SvenE (Mar 26, 2019)

I absolutely loved the demo. Especially the rhythmic particle effects are very intriguing. I agree in a way that it is very Olafur re:member sounding. Nils Fram and Olafur Arnalds are long time colaborators. I think that this is Nils version with NI/Galaxy and I would not be surprised if we will see an "Olafur" Particle Version with Spitfire in the future. One can dream...


----------



## fiestared (Mar 26, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Tempted to pick this up with a voucher. Anyone getting it?
> 
> And @ManchesterMusic 's review:




Apparently it's a "female piano" In the french language everything has a gender, even the doors, the chairs, everything... so a piano is a male, a black piano is "un piano noir" a guitar is a female "une guitare noire", because they write it with a "E" it's probably because this is a female piano...


----------



## keepitsimple (Mar 26, 2019)

fiestared said:


> Apparently it's a "female piano" In the french language everything has a gender, even the doors, the chairs, everything... so a piano is a male, a black piano is "un piano noir" a guitar is a female "une guitare noire", because they write it with a "E" it's probably because this is a female piano...


Lol good catch, though i must say i like the added "E" more in the name.


----------



## Fry777 (Mar 26, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> Likely a part of Kompete 13. Maybe only included with Unlimited and CE.



Thanks yeah my initial question was unclear, I meant to ask if there was a set period where NI only sells their new piano VSTs as standalones before integrating them in the next versions of Komplete (ultimate/CE) 

In any case I really like the tone of this piano


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 26, 2019)

Fry777 said:


> Are NI pianos usually added to Komplete after a set period following release ?


I've tracked this pretty carefully, and, _every_ library and effect that NI releases after one version of Komplete will be included in the next version of Komplete Ultimate unless they explicitly say it won't be included. For example, they said that the Symphony Series would never be in Komplete *[EDIT: I'm not sure this is true, they just didn't include it in Komplete 11]*, which was true, albeit in a lawyerly way because they introduced CE.

One exception was that they included Massive X in Komplete 12, but it wasn't ready.

Now that they are including expansions in both versions of Komplete, I suspect that all the newly released expansions will end up in the next Komplete Ultimate version.

As a regular Komplete updater, I'm not going to buy Mallet Flux or Noire, because I believe they will be included in Komplete Ultimate 13, which will probably be released in the fall of 2020, and be available for half price in Spring/Summer 2021.

Of course, the CE shows they could change the rules and have a Komplete, Komplete Ultimate, Komplete Ultimate CE, and a Komplete Komplete Beyond Ultimate next time. The other question is whether they will use 13 as the number, or worry that superstitious NI users will wait it out. After all, Massive went to X in one (massive) leap.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 26, 2019)

Fry777 said:


> Thanks yeah my initial question was unclear, I meant to ask if there was a set period where NI only sells their new piano VSTs as standalones before integrating them in the next versions of Komplete (ultimate/CE)
> 
> In any case I really like the tone of this piano


Gotcha. What Tiger said then.
Long and short is if you want the piano now, you'll have to buy it as a separate product or wait a good while for a Komplete inclusion. Almost as if by design...


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 26, 2019)

fiestared said:


> because they write it with a "E" it's probably because this is a female piano...



No they named it Noire because Sonokinetic already has a library called Noir out there


----------



## keepitsimple (Mar 26, 2019)

I've got it installed and been fiddling around with it.

The first thing i recommend when you launch it is set the volume in Kontakt to 0 and not -6. It makes a big difference trust me.

Tone wise it's very blue collar sounding. No crazy abrupt jumps in velocities. Plays very similar to the way the Grandeur plays.

The amount of customization in this thing is insane. For example you can choose what kind of pedal noise to hear the most (Rumble, damper or strings) or do you want to hear "note on" or "note off" mechanical noise when you play the keys? The extra mile they went in those little things really pays off in making this piano your own.

Particles: I haven't played with a lot yet, as i was only focusing on the traditional aspects of the piano first.

Very good piano.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 26, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> No they named it Noire because Sonokinetic already has a library called Noir out there


As I already own Noir, by their NKS partner Sonokinetic, I've written them and asked if I can just buy the "e" for $25. (I have one of their coupons.)


----------



## LamaRose (Mar 26, 2019)

keepitsimple said:


> Here's a jam with a custom preset i made.



Reminds me a bit of Patrick Leonard's solo improvisations. Check out "Rivers," it's actually a trio, but you'll get an idea just how musically unique and brilliant he is. Thanks for posting.


----------



## eXceeding death (Mar 26, 2019)

fiestared said:


> Apparently it's a "female piano" In the french language everything has a gender, even the doors, the chairs, everything... so a piano is a male, a black piano is "un piano noir" a guitar is a female "une guitare noire", because they write it with a "E" it's probably because this is a female piano...



And Noire is how you call a quarter note in french


----------



## keepitsimple (Mar 26, 2019)

LamaRose said:


> Reminds me a bit of Patrick Leonard's solo improvisations. Check out "Rivers," it's actually a trio, but you'll get an idea just how musically unique and brilliant he is. Thanks for posting.


Thank you, will do!


----------



## fiestared (Mar 26, 2019)

eXceeding death said:


> And Noire is how you call a quarter note in french


You're right !


----------



## styledelk (Mar 26, 2019)

eXceeding death said:


> And Noire is how you call a quarter note in french


Excellent album in your profile picture there!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 26, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> No they named it Noire because Sonokinetic already has a library called Noir out there


I guess it would have been konfusing if Native Instruments stuck with their "K" naming scheme for this one. "Koir" anyone?

Actually, when that time komes, they'll probably name it "Khoir" and kall it a day.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 26, 2019)

Geoff Grace said:


> ... probably name it "Khoir" ...


No, they need to save that one for an actual choir library.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 26, 2019)

Exaktly.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Lee Blaske (Mar 26, 2019)

Fry777 said:


> Thanks yeah my initial question was unclear, I meant to ask if there was a set period where NI only sells their new piano VSTs as standalones before integrating them in the next versions of Komplete (ultimate/CE)
> 
> In any case I really like the tone of this piano



Might be included in the next issue of Komplete, might not. Might be included two issues from now. They withheld their higher-end orchestra samples for a time.


----------



## ScoreFace (Mar 26, 2019)

Wonderful sound indeed! That is what I want a sample piano to do, sounding warm and intimate!

Think I‘ll buy this one.


----------



## idematoa (Mar 27, 2019)

NOIRE Grand Piano (Pure Presets) | Native Instruments


----------



## idematoa (Mar 27, 2019)

NOIRE Grand Piano (Particles Presets) | Native Instruments


----------



## Jerry Growl (Mar 27, 2019)

Very detailed VI piano. Really like this one. Lots of tweaking options. Fun part is if you already have the Una Corda by Native Instruments (also by Nils Frahm) you will find the same options in this one too (and more), it's like typing blind, you get the sound you want really quickly with these mods.

This morning's 5 minutes of glory: (before heading to work )


----------



## keepitsimple (Mar 27, 2019)

There seems to be a bug in the release samples. Try to play an ff staccato chord around the C4 range while holding the sustain pedal briefly: You will hear a honky bass-y noise right after you release the pedal. Turn off release samples and it won't happen.

I reported it to their representative on another forum, hoping they address this in the first update.


----------



## Galaxy Instruments (Mar 27, 2019)

keepitsimple said:


> There seems to be a bug in the release samples. Try to play an ff staccato chord around the C4 range while holding the sustain pedal briefly: You will hear a honky bass-y noise right after you release the pedal. Turn off release samples and it won't happen.
> 
> I reported it to their representative on another forum, hoping they address this in the first update.


Hi, I couldn't recreate this. Could you please send an email with more details to [email protected] ? Thanks! Uli


----------



## keepitsimple (Mar 27, 2019)

Galaxy Instruments said:


> Hi, I couldn't recreate this. Could you please send an email with more details to [email protected] ? Thanks! Uli


Will do.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Mar 27, 2019)

The particle engine seems very unique to me. I really liked the example in the video.
Otherwise, I don‘t feel the need of a new piano library right now.


----------



## Harry (Mar 27, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Same. Found out I had a 50$ voucher, so 99$ isn't bad. Wish it was included in KU12CE but that particle engine is just so clever.


How did you get/find out about the 50$ voucher?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 27, 2019)

Lee Blaske said:


> Might be included in the next issue of Komplete, might not. Might be included two issues from now. They withheld their higher-end orchestra samples for a time.


I am quite sure it will be included in the next version of Komplete, but I am still considering it because I want it more than any other product that has come up between Kompletes. 

I have an e-voucher and I think the license will be an easy thing to sell after the next Komplete comes out. At least that's the way my GAS is negotiating with my last remnants of common sense.


----------



## whiskers (Mar 27, 2019)

Harry said:


> How did you get/find out about the 50$ voucher?


Check your ni account. It's only if you bought K12 though


----------



## whiskers (Mar 27, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I am quite sure it will be included in the next version of Komplete, but I am still considering it because I want it more than any other product that has come up between Kompletes.
> 
> I have an e-voucher and I think the license will be an easy thing to sell after the next Komplete comes out. At least that's the way my GAS is negotiating with my last remnants of common sense.


That's exactly where I ended up


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 27, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Check your ni account. It's only if you bought K12 though


I only got a $25 e-voucher when I registered K12 Ultimate. $50 must only be for KU12CE.

It didn't come up in my account, they sent me an email with a code after I registered. I am waiting for them to send me another code for $25 for buying my M32, but you can only use one at a time.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 27, 2019)

poetd said:


> You shouldn't need to be sent one, it should be in e-vouchers in your account straight after purchse.


M32 isn't a software purchase, it's a hardware purchase, and NI says that I'll get the e-voucher within 48 hours after registration, which I did last night. I'll also get the two free months of sounds.com offer. 

The $25 e-voucher from buying KU is in my account. But NOT the code for a $50 voucher they sent me on 1/17, when they sent out a notification that Massive X would be late.


----------



## JonSolo (Mar 27, 2019)

I had both codes from when I bought KUCE and the delay with Massive. Noire is beautiful and worth it!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 27, 2019)

Can I ask those that have it, what’s the performance hit like? RAM/CPU or anything else you’d care to comment on.


----------



## keepitsimple (Mar 27, 2019)

My favorite preset so far.


----------



## whiskers (Mar 27, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I only got a $25 e-voucher when I registered K12 Ultimate. $50 must only be for KU12CE.
> 
> It didn't come up in my account, they sent me an email with a code after I registered. I am waiting for them to send me another code for $25 for buying my M32, but you can only use one at a time.


Yeah the 50$ was titled Massive X Delay. So not sure if that's only K12UCE or not


----------



## whiskers (Mar 27, 2019)

keepitsimple said:


> My favorite preset so far.



Very nice playing! Reminds me a bit of Ludovocio Ennaudi


----------



## whiskers (Mar 27, 2019)

@CGR I'd love to hear whatever you whip up if you're going to get this


----------



## keepitsimple (Mar 27, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Very nice playing! Reminds me a bit of Ludovocio Ennaudi


Thanks! I guess i have some listening to do.


----------



## whiskers (Mar 27, 2019)

keepitsimple said:


> Thanks! I guess i have some listening to do.


Sorry, kinds butchered his name: https://www.youtube.com/user/ludovicoeinaudi


----------



## WaveRider (Mar 27, 2019)

Downloading now... can't wait. Una Corda is still one my favorite keyboard VIs. Anything by Nils is usually top notch.


----------



## scoringdreams (Mar 27, 2019)

Bought this on impulse, interesting concept; maybe slightly overhyped by marketing, but it sounds good.

Takes a while to get used to the 'particles engine', but otherwise a pretty versatile piano.

One thing (not related to the product itself), is that I did not realised that this thing ran on Kontakt 6 - so I had to spend more...


----------



## WaveRider (Mar 27, 2019)

scoringdreams said:


> I did not realise that this thing ran on Kontakt 6 - so I had to spend more...



Yeah, that was kind of surprising. Thankfully I already owned Kontakt.


----------



## CGR (Mar 27, 2019)

whiskers said:


> @CGR I'd love to hear whatever you whip up if you're going to get this


Ha! I'm sorely tempted. Trying to justify the purchase when I already have the wonderful Garritan Abbey Road Yamaha CFX, and the Galaxy/Native Instruments-Nils Frahm-David Klavins Una Corda. Hmmm - decisions, decisions . . .


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 28, 2019)

scoringdreams said:


> One thing (not related to the product itself), is that I did not realised that this thing ran on Kontakt 6 - so I had to spend more...



But it also runs in the free Kontakt 6 player.


----------



## scoringdreams (Mar 28, 2019)

michelsimons said:


> But it also runs in the free Kontakt 6 player.



I remembered that after making the purchase - considering my many other non-player libraries and future-proofing my huge templates.


----------



## scoringdreams (Mar 28, 2019)

CGR said:


> Ha! I'm sorely tempted. Trying to justify the purchase when I already have the wonderful Garritan Abbey Road Yamaha CFX, and the Galaxy/Native Instruments-Nils Frahm-David Klavins Una Corda. Hmmm - decisions, decisions . . .



IMO, if you are into the particles engine, go for it then. If not, it's 'just another piano library', because you already own the Garritan CFX.


----------



## CGR (Mar 28, 2019)

scoringdreams said:


> IMO, if you are into the particles engine, go for it then. If not, it's 'just another piano library', because you already own the Garritan CFX.


I may do some experimenting with the Garritan CFX in combination with FX plugins like Tantra to see if I can attain a similar 'particle engine' texture. The felted samples are something else (although I do have NI's Una Corda).


----------



## TomislavEP (Mar 28, 2019)

I've watched some videos about "Noire" yesterday. Definitely an interesting library for me, but not so much for the piano itself but more because of that particles engine, sub tone elements etc. Every since Fracture Sounds introduced their Woodchester Piano, I'm intrigued by Kontakt piano library that has some background elements and pads already built-in, that seamlessly blend with the original piano sound. On the other hand, I have a selection of virtual pianos, especially from Native Instruments and Spitfire Audio that satisfy most of my needs for now, so I would buy Noire only as a part of the possible Komplete Update in the future. I must however say that I'm personally not too keen about Kontakt libraries and virtual instruments that recreate someone's signature sound or instrument, like in this and some other cases.


----------



## CGR (Mar 28, 2019)

poetd said:


> You can do very similar with a couple of midi arpeggiators, I used the 2 in Cubase -arpache and arpachesx.
> 
> Added Midi track with direct output to main piano sound (Maverick with Una Corda layered and pitched up a bit for mechanical noise).
> Then 2 midi sends one with arpache in random to "twinkly piano left" and one with arpachesx with one of the ballad presets going to "twinkly piano right". Autopan the two twinklies with some delays layered in too and presto - Olafur Arnalds rip off with having to give NI £129.


Great respect for musicians dedicating the time and finding their own take on a sound through experimenting. You also end up with something unique too, instead of sounding like everyone else playing the same presets.


----------



## fiestared (Mar 28, 2019)

scoringdreams said:


> IMO, if you are into the particles engine, go for it then. If not, it's 'just another piano library', because you already own the Garritan CFX.


Out of topic... lovely picture for your avatar !


----------



## SvenE (Mar 28, 2019)

I got the library on Wednesday and love it. It has tons of customization options to make the sound yours. For me it is one of those sample libraries that give you immediate inspiration and I got lost playing with it for hours.


----------



## josephspirits (Mar 28, 2019)

I guess my main question is; is there a toilet brush patch?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 28, 2019)

josephspirits said:


> I guess my main question is; is there a toilet brush patch?


No, you need to get the N Piano if you require the Una Crappa articulation for your music.


----------



## josephspirits (Mar 28, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> No, you need to get the N Piano if you require the Una Crappa articulation for your music.



At first I thought Noire might actually be the N piano, but then I realized that Noire only has 88 keys...

I saw Nils perform last night actually and just couldn't wait to come on here and post a toilet brush comment.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 28, 2019)

A sort of flatus performance then ??


----------



## josephspirits (Mar 28, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> A sort of flatus performance then ??



An amazing performance, in Bflatus.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 28, 2019)

Nils _ magical talent.  
Choked up imagining those toilet tools hammering Grotrian 225 Concert …. just after $500. regulation /tuning. 
THX for Link !


----------



## WaveRider (Mar 28, 2019)

Btw, I 'd just to commend Native Instruments for naming the Kontakt 6 plugin "Kontakt" instead of Kontakt 6. I wasted an entire hour trying to figure out why it wasn't showing up in my DAW -- next to the previous plugins named Kontakt 5 and 4. Sheeeeiiit.


----------



## JonSolo (Mar 28, 2019)

A/C is a wonderful invention...Nils if you are reading, check into a fan, or a/c or some sort of cooling device. Too much talent to lose to a heart attack. I mean sweat is good and all, (sex) otherwise, most of us don't sweat that much while doing what we love (I mean again, other than, well, you know, sex and even then...) but good job.

Just check into fans.

P.S. Love Noire! No sweat!


----------



## scoringdreams (Mar 29, 2019)

fiestared said:


> Out of topic... lovely picture for your avatar !



Thank you, it was an accidental photo back in 2016 somewhere in Kyoto, Japan!


----------



## Salorom (Mar 29, 2019)

TomislavEP said:


> I've watched some videos about "Noire" yesterday. Definitely an interesting library for me, but not so much for the piano itself but more because of that particles engine, sub tone elements etc.



I second that. The particles engine looks very interesting, but VSL’s own Yamaha CFX has a much deeper, cleaner and broader sound, in my view. It has a lot more samples, too.


----------



## ChristopherT (Mar 29, 2019)

Really loving this library, although the softer/gentler side of the piano does not really bowl me over.
So I used Noir with 100% particles (no piano blend), and place it with Emotional Piano. Solved.

The Particles engine is wonderful ! - and can be used with any other instruments because the blend function allows for taking out the piano completely and being left with just particles.


----------



## prodigalson (Mar 29, 2019)

ChristopherT said:


> Really loving this library, although the softer/gentler side of the piano does not really bowl me over.
> So I used Noir with 100% particles (no piano blend), and place it with Emotional Piano. Solved.
> 
> The Particles engine is wonderful ! - and can be used with any other instruments because the blend function allows for taking out the piano completely and being left with just particles.



It’s funny how people’s perspectives can be so different. For me, the softer dynamics is where this piano excels.


----------



## CGR (Mar 29, 2019)

prodigalson said:


> It’s funny how people’s perspectives can be so different. For me, the softer dynamics is where this piano excels.



Different velocity response/sensitivity of the various keyboards people use maybe?


----------



## whiskers (Mar 29, 2019)

CGR said:


> Different velocity response/sensitivity of the various keyboards people use maybe?


And ears and preferences


----------



## scoringdreams (Mar 29, 2019)

A felted CFX is indeed hard to come across...


----------



## idematoa (Mar 30, 2019)

*01 - Native Instruments - Noire - Particles Engine
02 - Spitfire Audio - OACE*
*








*


----------



## idematoa (Mar 30, 2019)

*Native Instruments - Noire - Particles Engine, 
Spitfire Audio - LCOT - Astral Tail - Frozen Waves*
*





*


----------



## axb312 (Mar 30, 2019)

Can anyone tell me how many dynamic layers and round robins this library has?


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Mar 30, 2019)

For those talking about e-vouchers, it was a flat amount this time, $25 even for those of us who bought the new expanded edition that includes the Symphony Series -- unless that's just because I skipped K11 so was coming from K10U to K12U-ExtraKomplete. I used it anyway, as Noire with felt is a luscious sound as it retains the thunderous bass.


----------



## tack (Mar 30, 2019)

idematoa said:


> *
> *


While I appreciate the example (thanks!) I confess I found this a bit frustrating to listen to because the chord changes weren't tempo-locked with the particles engine.


----------



## Cinebient (Mar 30, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Can anyone tell me how many dynamic layers and round robins this library has?



I just saw in a pluginguru video where he counted 22 velocity layers, not sure about round robins.
He goes a bit more in detail:


----------



## keepitsimple (Mar 30, 2019)

Cinebient said:


> I just saw in a pluginguru video where he counted 22 velocity layers, not sure about round robins.
> He goes a bit more in detail:



22, VERY impressive. It actually feels like it.


----------



## keepitsimple (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Cinebient (Mar 30, 2019)

Really thinking about to buy this since i have no 9" concert grand in my collection. 
I hope next they make The Giant 2 with the Klavins Model 450i. 
Or what about the Godzilla Grand with 100"


----------



## idematoa (Mar 31, 2019)

*01 - Native Instruments - Noire Pure [Particles Engine] 
02 - Spitfire Audio - Labs - Choir






*

*


*


----------



## Lemmi (Mar 31, 2019)

Cinebient said:


> I just saw in a pluginguru video where he counted 22 velocity layers, not sure about round robins.
> He goes a bit more in detail:




Indeed, NOIRE uses 22 dynamic layers (both, in the Pure and Felt version) and has no round robins. However, just to shine some light on our piano production technique: These 22 dynamic layers were selected out of the 70 - 100 samples, which we've recorded per key. So we did not only record the ones we used, but we've selected the best 22 samples per key for a smooth dynamic curve. More is not always better, it also has to perform right...

Cheers,
Stephan
__________________________
Galaxy Instruments
Galaxy-instruments.com
facebook.com/galaxyinstruments


----------



## axb312 (Mar 31, 2019)

Would like to see demos of:
1. Noire used in an orchestral context.
2. Noire used in a classical, solo context.
3. Noire used in a trailer(ish) context.

If anybody would be so kind...


----------



## whiskers (Mar 31, 2019)

Lemmi said:


> Indeed, NOIRE uses 22 dynamic layers (both, in the Pure and Felt version) and has no round robins. However, just to shine some light on our piano production technique: These 22 dynamic layers were selected out of the 70 - 100 samples, which we've recorded per key. So we did not only record the ones we used, but we've selected the best 22 samples per key for a smooth dynamic curve. More is not always better, it also has to perform right...
> 
> Cheers,
> Stephan
> ...


Out if curiosity, was the lack of RR an intentional design choice? I assume so, just curious on the reasoning/philosophy.


----------



## keepitsimple (Mar 31, 2019)

NOIRE vs Ravenscroft vs Keyscape.

I did not use the same midi file, instead, i wanted to improvise on each one separately and let it guide me as i play.

- NOIRE default preset: 0:00
- Ravenscroft: 4:16
- Keyscape: 8:31
- NOIRE custom preset: 12:23


----------



## rudi (Apr 1, 2019)

Superb! Beautiful playing and tone. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lemmi (Apr 4, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Out if curiosity, was the lack of RR an intentional design choice? I assume so, just curious on the reasoning/philosophy.


Hello Whiskers,

yes, this was an instrument design choice. RRs would have almost tripled the size of the library, since two RRs don't really work (three would be minimum). However, if you actually "play" the piano with a midi controller, you hardly hit the same velocity twice with 22 dynamic layers, so RRs would only be a very time, resource and cost consuming gimmick...

Cheers,
Stephan
__________________________
Galaxy Instruments
Galaxy-instruments.com
facebook.com/galaxyinstruments


----------



## Lemmi (Apr 4, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Would like to see demos of:
> 1. Noire used in an orchestral context.
> 2. Noire used in a classical, solo context.
> 3. Noire used in a trailer(ish) context.
> ...





keepitsimple said:


> NOIRE vs Ravenscroft vs Keyscape.
> 
> I did not use the same midi file, instead, i wanted to improvise on each one separately and let it guide me as i play.
> 
> ...



Very interesting, thank you for doing this!

Cheers,
Stephan
__________________________
Galaxy Instruments
Galaxy-instruments.com
facebook.com/galaxyinstruments


----------



## keepitsimple (Apr 4, 2019)

rudi said:


> Superb! Beautiful playing and tone. Thank you for sharing.


Thanks rudi.



Lemmi said:


> Very interesting, thank you for doing this!
> 
> Cheers,
> Stephan
> ...


No problem! Sounds and reacts great. Congratulations.


----------



## Raindog (Apr 4, 2019)

It is a beautiful playing piano especially for playing in an exposed situation (like solo piano or as a piano in a not too dense mix). In this context it sounds beautiful even out of the box. Tweakability is great though and what I like most is the perfect crossfade between dynamic layers. Almost like real. I haven´t used the particle sounds often but some of them could be very useful in a cinematic or pad like context. This piano might substitute my Emotional Piano from Soundiron which I otherwise like a lot.
Best regards
Raindog


----------



## Banquet (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi all,
I bought Noire recently and absolutely love it. Here's a quick track I put together just noodling around really with a sprinkling of Tundra...


----------



## ChristopherT (Apr 4, 2019)

Respect to the Galaxy Instruments crew.
Astonishingly creative instrument !!


----------



## Hasici (Apr 4, 2019)

One of the dipstick for me for any new library is if it is done by developer who has long term experience with that kind of stuff. If an ambient and synth samples producer suddenly make big orchestration library I am worried. But the galaxy instruments were sampling pianos forever not just for NI but also sold through Best Service. Their galaxy II K4 Vienna is among my most favorite pianos. And the stuff done for NI has also great interface to boot!
I really like when a developer stays withing its zone and refine the craft not flip-flop around like some.


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 4, 2019)

Banquet said:


> Hi all,
> I bought Noire recently and absolutely love it. Here's a quick track I put together just noodling around really with a sprinkling of Tundra...




Love it, especially the second half, that bass line is very satisfying... Noire is on my wish list, definitely...


----------



## Banquet (Apr 4, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> Love it, especially the second half, that bass line is very satisfying... Noire is on my wish list, definitely...



Thank you 
btw, you probably realised, but the bass is all from the particle engine... it's very impressive! (The cello is from British Drama Toolkit and the Strings from Tundra)


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 5, 2019)

Banquet said:


> Hi all,
> I bought Noire recently and absolutely love it. Here's a quick track I put together just noodling around really with a sprinkling of Tundra...



Lovely beautiful piece. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## CGR (Apr 5, 2019)

Banquet said:


> Hi all,
> I bought Noire recently and absolutely love it. Here's a quick track I put together just noodling around really with a sprinkling of Tundra...



I can hear you really 'feel' this instrument. Nice work - you've allowed the character of the felted samples to shine through.


----------



## Banquet (Apr 5, 2019)

Thank you both Lode Runner and CGR... totally thrilled to read your comments as I'm really just starting out with music writing!  

Up until now I've used the piano on the Korg Kronos and always liked it a lot, but the Noire piano has so many options and such a gorgeous sound. It can do bright and crispy concert grands but excels at darker... right up to soft, creaky, felt - it's so inspiring to play... and the particle engine (which I thought may be a bit gimmicky) is actually very deep. For the kind of soft, ambient, orchestral music that I'm trying to learn to write - it's a dream piano.


----------



## idematoa (Apr 12, 2019)

*Native Instruments - Noire Pure with Blackhole [Eventide]*
*








*


----------



## borisb2 (Apr 12, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Would like to see demos of:
> 1. Noire used in an orchestral context.
> 2. Noire used in a classical, solo context.
> 3. Noire used in a trailer(ish) context.
> ...



https://vi-control.net/community/threads/voices-of-the-empire-epic.81211/

Here‘s a thread where I posted a orchestral/trailer demo-track that features Noire in beginning and end (incl partcles)


----------



## whiskers (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## whiskers (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Ahlbom88 (May 9, 2019)

Does anyone know how to mute the piano and just solo the mechanics or sub bass? This is possible on Una Corda, but I cant find this feature on Noire.


----------



## jjmmuir (May 21, 2019)

Are we expecting this to go for half price during the summer sale?


----------

